# NYC (Brooklyn)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Brooklyn NY
*Contact: [email protected]*

Channing has about 7 baby rats of various colors, 7 weeks old, for adoption. Please email Channing (email above) for more information. I have permission to post but no further information.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Sample picture:


----------

